# Outsider, Ótimo!



## cuchuflete

3000 Parabéns!

 Muito obrigado Outsider pela colaboração em muitas línguas.


Um abraço,
Qxu​


----------



## nichec

Thank you for your very kind help when I just joined the group.
It's always interesting to read your posts.
Thank you and congratulations!
(I'm sure you are going to get lots of "beautiful" posts here. My words may seem very simple but they come from the bottom of my heart. I've been waiting for this chance to thank you.)

Nicole


----------



## elroy

_*É sempre um prazer ler suas contribuiçãos, que som cheias de inteligência, de acuidade e de simpatia. *_

_*Parabéns! *_​


----------



## cherine

Congrates Outsider 
It is always interesting reading your posts about languages and ideas. You think very well and write very well too.
Keep going


----------



## Laia

*Felicidades Outsider!!!*

Laia


----------



## Whodunit

**

*It's*
*always*
*a pleasure*
*to read your **intriguing,*
*superfine, **and encouraging threads*
*as well as to be blinded by your scintillating posts.*

**

*!Meus sinceros parabéns!*​


----------



## Rayines

*Felicitaciones por tu constancia y tu seriedad, Outsider  !*


----------



## diegodbs

Muchas felicidades Outsider, hemos coincidido en muchos temas y siempre da gusto leer tus comentarios.


----------



## Vanda

Outsider, já?!

É um prazer contar com o Insider mais sério do nosso cantinho.  
Cheers, para mais 3000, logo, logo!​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Thank you!!!*
*Siempre interesantes y acertados cada uno de tus comentarios.*


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES OUTSIDER!!!!

Tus mensajes son todos geniales y muy inteligentes.   

Alundra.


----------



## Doval

PARABENS OUTSIDER!!! TU ÉS UM VERDADEIRO INSIDER!


----------



## DDT

*BRAVO !!!*​
DDT


----------



## Agnès E.

Outsider ne reste pas à l'écart, finalement ! 

3000 kg de bravos !


----------



## geve

*Félicitations Outsider !*​ 
_It's always a pleasure to meet you here and there on the forum...  _
_along with the instructive and/or fun links you scatter around inconspicuously... _​


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Congrats, Outsider! You're always so helpful, and right on the ball!    Your kindness really shows in the forum. We thank you for all of your kind, hard work.  *


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias, Outsider. Ya no hay parte del foro en que no te vea realziar aportaciones.


----------



## Roi Marphille

parabéns amigo !  
A gente como tú faz deste Foro um bom espaço pra aprendizagem e o faz  mais rico. 
muita felicidade! que sabes que "_é como a gota de orvalho numa pétala de flor_"  

Roi


----------



## Mei

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES OUTSIDER!!!!!!!!*

*Mei*


----------



## Lems

Parabéns, Outsider!!!   

É sempre um grande prazer contar com suas pérolas de comentários, tanto na nossa estimada língua como nas outras tantas que refletem sua sabedoria.

Fico feliz por compartilhar este espaço com a gente.  

Um abraço 

Lems
_______________
Você se dá conta que já passou dos 40 quando mais trabalho significa prazer e mais prazer significa trabalho...


----------



## Outsider

Pois é, Vanda, time does fly when you're having fun!  
Onde encontrou essa expressão tão bonita, Roi?

_Obrigado a todos.
Moltes gràcies.
Shukran gazilan.
Muchas gracias.
Danke schön.
Thank you very much.
_​


----------



## fenixpollo

*Adjectives aren't sufficient for such an occasion...*

*Thanks, Outsider.*


----------



## GenJen54

*To Outsider, our ultimate Insider!  Thanks for keeping Cultura so alive with your witty banter and thoughtful discourse.

Congratulations on your 3rd Mille-Post! *


----------



## ampurdan

Muchas felicidades Outsider!


----------



## zebedee

Congratulations, Outsider, on 3000 helpful and thoughtful posts.

Here's to many more!


----------



## belén

*
Outsider, you are *




*IN

¡¡muchas congratuleixons!!
*​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Outsider, thanks for all the posts and the great links to other sites.  I love the way you think "outside the box" so often.

cheers,
Chaska


----------



## Outsider

_Thank you all.
Muchísimas gracias a todos. _​


----------



## Papalote

K3, eh? Parabéns, Outsider!

Thank you for all your help in these forums. It is always very rewarding to read you (as well as a pleasure  ).

Até logo, 

P


----------



## Heba

Congratulations Outsider
It is always interesting to read your posts


----------



## Anna Più

Thanks to share this intelligent posts! 
Felicitats Outsider!
(sometimes is better late than never... )​


----------



## Outsider

Thank you again. ​


----------



## la reine victoria

*CONGRATULATIONS*
*OUTSIDER!*

Always a pleasure!

** * * * * * * * * **

        
​La Reine V​​


----------

